# TCG Oddness



## brandman (Sep 17, 2010)

Humph, thats strange... no TCG section...

Well basically this thread is about somethings that have happened to you in the pokemon cards that you would like to share... uhh, well here's mine:

Well, I bought three packs of HGSS Unleashed cards at the store and opened my first pack, and to my surprise I find the top of the Suicune and Entei Legend cards. After my brief moment of hyperventilation, I soon open my second pack... and _find the bottom half_. Then I think I almost went into a seizure... but anyways I was excited. The third pack didn't have much related, so I'll move on. So, after putting the two cards in card protectors, I moved on. A few days later I bought two more HGSS Unleashed card packs (A Platinum Rivals one two but that isn't relevant) and found the top half of _another_ Suicune and Entei Legend. 0.o Aren't those things supposed to be rare?!?

Oh, that reminds me. I'm putting a HS—Unleashed 94/96 LEGEND card up for sale for an insanely low price of $10.00! You can't beat that price anywhere online!

Well, post!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

do you know what random means?


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 17, 2010)

I do think we need a TCG section.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

discussed. gist of it: no, we don't.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought 3 packs once (It was one of those bundle packs), managed to get a Regirock. I was amazed already, then I got a holo Regirock in the next pack |3


----------



## brandman (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes I know what random means and this, well it isn't. There isn't anywhere else in the forums for this so...

Oh and this was not just to get a TCG section, I just realized we didn't have one until I posted this so it was just a side comment. So drop that and get on the subject.



			
				Invader Palkia said:
			
		

> I bought 3 packs once (It was one of those bundle packs), managed to get a Regirock. I was amazed already, then I got a holo Regirock in the next pack |3


Lol. Haha. :talking:


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

you do not.


----------



## brandman (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes I do. It's where something spontaneous happens. I put it here because it had no where else to go. Not, to be random.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

that is not odd, then. it is merely random.


----------



## brandman (Sep 17, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> that is not odd, then. it is merely random.


Why do you keep on? For what reason does that serve? If you're gonna post then stay on topic. Please.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 17, 2010)

_this thread's premise is flawed_.


----------



## brandman (Sep 17, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> _this thread's premise is flawed_.


How? And why do you care so much?


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 18, 2010)

Pwnemon said:
			
		

> I do think we need a TCG section.


we had a TCG section a long time ago that was _very _rarely posted in because not much of the forum's userbase play TCG. Considering how often there are discussions relating to the TCG, I think it's safe to stay that we still don't need one.



			
				sreservoir said:
			
		

> _this thread's premise is flawed_.


so stop posting in it? o.o you're not exactly contributing anything to the discussion, are you?


----------



## Flora (Sep 18, 2010)

My story doesn't involve getting rare cards; no, it involves getting three regular Pokemon that I automatically associate with the same event _in the same pack._

So when I got HG, I named my starter, a Totodile, after my crush and a Sandshrew after myself. My friend told me to breed them, and after initial protesting I finally agreed, only to find out they're not in the same egg group and having to go back to violet city to get a mareep instead.

A month or two after that my sisters and I found a couple HeartGold and SoulSilver TCG packs and got them. So one of the first few cards was a Sandshrew, which made me happy because I like Sandshrew. Then I found a Mareep, and was like "okay if I find a Totodile in here I'm gonna kill somebody."

I found a _Croconaw._ A few months after that my friend and I were coming home from a concert and she found the wrapper from one of the TCG packs and was like "Hey Rachel, was this the fated pack?" (it wasn't, actually)


----------



## brandman (Sep 18, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> so stop posting in it? o.o you're not exactly contributing anything to the discussion, are you?


Thank You!



Flora and Ashes said:


> My story doesn't involve getting rare cards; no, it involves getting three regular Pokemon that I automatically associate with the same event _in the same pack._
> 
> So when I got HG, I named my starter, a Totodile, after my crush and a Sandshrew after myself. My friend told me to breed them, and after initial protesting I finally agreed, only to find out they're not in the same egg group and having to go back to violet city to get a mareep instead.
> 
> ...


Wow. That is weird. 0.o


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 24, 2010)

So yeah one time I was playing a game with the league dude who is awesome, and he attacked. Then when I started going, the conversation went a little like this:

"Wait, it's your turn?"

"Well, you attacked, so that obviously means you get to go again."

"Oh, right, which means you're cheating! Which means you won!"

"Yay! I won! You lost _the game!_"

The rest of the battle we just made all these Chuck Norris jokes. It was great because there was this like OCD girl sitting right next to us and she can't stand random awesomeness.


----------

